# New Shipment - Cast Pro Series



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For those that have been waiting on the 13' 3-6 and the 12' 3-7, they are....

IN STOCK!!

Ready to ship.

Tommy


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay I just ordered the 13' 3-6 about 30 minutes ago and it ain't here yet ! WTH your killing me how much longer? LOL

and that 12' 3-7 would an 8 blow it up, I know stupid question but while fishing with others using 8's in the current, I gotta ask


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Order received, should ship tomorrow... 

The 12' 3-7 tops out at 7 and bait. Will it cast 8 oz and a small bait in a pinch??? Yes. It is not designed to powercast 8nbait though. The 13' 6-10 or 8-12 would be the proper tool for the job.

Tommy


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

The 13' 6-10 is casting only though correct? 

I have a manufactures defect being that I crank lefty

I was looking at your reels and seen a lefty for a decent price and thinking about giving it ago... would that reel match up well with that rod?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Or could you recommend a decent lefty reel with a decent retrieve rate that would pair well with that rod?


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent news Tommy! I will be in touch for the 13' 3-6 very soon.


----------

